# my ride



## theubergeek (May 6, 2007)

DAMAGE


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

dont care for the tails or the kit. why do you have credit card stickers on your windshield? has it been in a wreck in the past? i ask b/c the doors appear to be a different color than the quarterpanel.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

shoulda kept it stock dude ....


----------

